# Alerts for new posts in threads I open



## Dymn

Hi,

I know I can change the alert preferences, and it seems I can enable all responses to threads I watch to be notified. However, the threads I watch, by default, are those in which I have posted at least one message. My preference would be that I receive alerts whenever somebody answers a thread I have opened, *but not *if somebody posts a message in a thread I just made a tiny contribution in one rainy day.

Thanks.


----------



## Peterdg

If you make a contribution on a rainy day in a thread of which you don't want to be notified of in the future, you can do the following:

1) make your contribution and post it.
2) then click the "Unwatch thread" link that appears at the right hand side of the page, just below the title line of the thread.

EDIT: I just see that you have to re-open the thread page for the "Unwatch thread" link to appear.


----------



## Loob

I see your point, Dymn.  It would be nice if there was a half-way house between unwatching threads one by one and the "nuclear" option of _my threads>manage watched threads>stop watching (all) threads._

Perhaps there is, and I just haven't found it?


----------



## Peterdg

Loob said:


> Perhaps there is


No, as far as I know, there isn't.


----------



## Loob

Then... would it be possible to create one, Mike?


----------



## Cagey

I think this will work:

Go to 'My threads' -- in the bar at the top of this page.
Check the threads for which you don't want to receive notifications.
Go to the 'Manage Watched Threads' drop-down at the top right of the page.
From the menu select the one of these you prefer:
Disable email notification
Stop watching threads​


----------



## Loob

You're right, Cagey: it does work!


----------



## Loob

Update ~~ Actually, it worked the first time, but not the second (all the threads disappeared). I'll try again later: perhaps my finger slipped or something....

Update2. (Two hours later) Yes, it's just happened again.  I started with 5 threads on my watched threads list, checked one, hit "manage watched threads" then "stop watching threads". At that point, I was presented with the question "Are you sure you want to stop watching all threads?" with only two options for the response.  Selecting "cancel" left things as they were before; selecting "save changes" removed *all* threads from the list.


----------



## siares

Loob said:


> hit "manage watched threads"


this is the nuclear option only.
The real managing option is at the left bottom corner of watched threads page, where it says ´with selected´. In the drop down menu there choose the 'stop watching threads', and click Go. It only removes the selected threads.


----------



## Loob

siares said:


> this is the nuclear option only.
> The real managing option is at the left bottom corner of watched threads page, where it says ´with selected´. In the drop down menu there choose the 'stop watching threads', and click Go. It only removes the selected threads.


Aaah! Thank you, siares!


----------

